# TiVo Battery Replacement



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Does anybody know if anything bad happens if you replace the TiVo motherboard battery when the unit is not powered, I know the clock setting would be gone but would a call home re-set the clock OK. 

I was going to update a 5 year old S1 and I thought I would replace the battery at the same time.

Thanks

Les


----------

